

Ask HackerNews: How do I delete my HackerNews account? - omouse

So how do I delete this thing? It's been great y'all but the submissions leave something to be desired.
======
kloncks
Just leave.

Why do you want to delete it? Just leave, don't use your account anymore, and
don't ever come back.

(Not telling you to leave, I would love for you to stay, but there's really no
reason to 'officialy' delete your account)

------
adamhowell
Change your email to something fake, randomly bang on the keyboard to create a
password you don't know, and logout.

~~~
omouse
That's not a solution, that's a hacky workaround.

